# kurssi 10–12-vuotiaille nuorille



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was wondering how one can read 10-12 as in "kurssi 10-12-vuotiaille nuorille"

kymmenestä kahteentoista vuotiaille?


----------



## sakvaka

I always read it as _kymmenen viiva kaksitoista vuotiaille_, no matter how wrong it is considered in stylized standard spoken Finnish.

I have the impression that your suggestion is correct, but let's wait for the other natives to ascertain the fact.


----------



## kirahvi

Yes, _kymmenestä kahteentoista vuotiaille_ is correct, but in casual speech I'd say _kymmenen- viiva kaksitoistavuotiaille_, just like sakvaka.


----------



## Gavril

kirahvi said:


> Yes, _kymmenestä kahteentoista vuotiaille_ is correct, but in casual speech I'd say _kymmenen- viiva kaksitoistavuotiaille_, just like sakvaka.



Tarvitaankohan yhdysviiva (_kymmenen_-) kun seuraava sana on _viiva_?


----------



## kirahvi

Mielestäni kyllä, koska _kymmenenvuotiaille_ ja _kaksitoistavuotiaille_ ovat yhdyssanoja. Puheessahan sitä tietenkään ei huomaa.


----------

